

Facts alone don't change behavior - cyrusradfar
http://kapuno.com/conversation/a6y5sbqabtdc4

======
cyrusradfar
TLDR;

I wrote briefly about the failure of the Information Deficit Model and how it
relates to changing peoples' minds. Whether we're talking about products or
race relations, it doesn't happen by sharing the facts or features.

~~~
smt88
I've also found that the more I learn, the less certain (or polarized) I am
about any particular issue.

It's not true of all topics of course (environmental protection, violence,
etc.) but reality is almost never black or white.

